# Mummy and Neeva!



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

So I haven't posted in forever, work has consumed me and my poor feet!

But anyways thought I would update on Neeva, and ask a few questions. She will be 6 months in over a weeks time but she is still so small. Pablo had reached his height and overall size by that time he just continued to fill out, but I hope she will grow as she just seems way too small for her to have stopped? She hasn't changed in size or weight in about a month. Her coat on the other hand is growing like mad its so thick especially around her neck, I love petting her its so soft. Very therapeutic after a long days work.

What age did your chi slow down on growth? She's sitting at around 3 pounds right now her wee legs are only about 3 inches long if that. I am feeding her correctly and she loves her grub and she's got a clean bill of health. I don't know she just seems like a tiny little woman to me! Pablos very small but not like Neeva.. Maybe I'm just over worrying LOL. Hopefully she's just a slow grower! When i'm holding her I don't notice it as much as I'm pretty tiny but when my OH holds her she just looks like a toy.

I snapped a pic of us before I was going out last night, she's honestly my pride and joy she's such a well rounded doggy.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

This is a beautiful picture of you two. I can see Neeva's ear fringe starting to come in. Every dog is different and their growth spurts all happen differently. The height and length is usually achieved by 6 months. Then the growth plates close by 11 months. She should do the rest of her growing from now until then. It's a slow gradual growth at this point, meaning an oz or two every few wks. Ava was charting 2.5, she grew above chart and was actually dead on 3 lbs at 6 months. From there the charts put her maturing in the mid 3 lbs range. By 8 months she was 3.6 lbs and she has remained that weight. Give or take a couple as dogs weights fluctuates just like people, so she has gotten as low as 3.4 and as high as 3.8, but she tends to stick at 3.6, she's 8" long. Sounds like Neeva will be like Ava but you just never know. My friends chi Evie was around 3 1/2 lbs forever! Then at close to a yr jumped to 4 lbs. it was weird. But she looks exactly the same and actually stands shorter in height than Ava.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Hi Caitlyn, I haven't been on for ever either. How are you feeling?? I'm hoping you are well, I have thought of you a lot.
I ended up quitting my job a month ago and traveled from Soth West Florida to Upper State New York, (Sarasota Springs)! My husband is working up here for the next three months so we have rented a little cottage on a lake up here until we go back to our home in Florida.
The stress of all of this has put me into a tailspin between the Ehlers-Danlos, POTS syndrome, Fibromyalgia and Lupus. To say I am hurting would be an understatement...very hard to sleep or rest.
The girls traveled beautifully and are adjusting every day to this freezing weather. If it wasn't for them I would probably stay in bed all day right now, they keep me healthy and strong!
Neva looks fabulous, as do you. Lily was right at that or even a little smaller at 6 mos. She was charting between 3-3.5 lbs. I think her food and all the exercise...she is as strong and healthy as an ox helped her to mature around 4 lbs. it just came on very gradually after 6 mos. I think she finally stopped filling out around 1 1/2 years.


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> This is a beautiful picture of you two. I can see Neeva's ear fringe starting to come in. Every dog is different and their growth spurts all happen differently. The height and length is usually achieved by 6 months. Then the growth plates close by 11 months. She should do the rest of her growing from now until then. It's a slow gradual growth at this point, meaning an oz or two every few wks. Ava was charting 2.5, she grew above chart and was actually dead on 3 lbs at 6 months. From there the charts put her maturing in the mid 3 lbs range. By 8 months she was 3.6 lbs and she has remained that weight. Give or take a couple as dogs weights fluctuates just like people, so she has gotten as low as 3.4 and as high as 3.8, but she tends to stick at 3.6, she's 8" long. Sounds like Neeva will be like Ava but you just never know. My friends chi Evie was around 3 1/2 lbs forever! Then at close to a yr jumped to 4 lbs. it was weird. But she looks exactly the same and actually stands shorter in height than Ava.



Thank you hun! I think it looks like we have the same hairstyle lol! She really is my little princess. She's very short but she's perfectly proportioned she's kind of stopped going through the lanky stage and is filling out a bit, but she may be tiny but she's feisty as anything. Rules the whole house! I don't know if she'll hit that 4 pound mark, she's sitting at around 3 pounds like Ava at 6 months. She's got some character I find her hilarious she's constantly humping everything including Pablo! Where do you get Ava's jumpers? I need to grab a few for her but can't find many that'll fit!


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

debrawade10 said:


> Hi Caitlyn, I haven't been on for ever either. How are you feeling?? I'm hoping you are well, I have thought of you a lot.
> I ended up quitting my job a month ago and traveled from Soth West Florida to Upper State New York, (Sarasota Springs)! My husband is working up here for the next three months so we have rented a little cottage on a lake up here until we go back to our home in Florida.
> The stress of all of this has put me into a tailspin between the Ehlers-Danlos, POTS syndrome, Fibromyalgia and Lupus. To say I am hurting would be an understatement...very hard to sleep or rest.
> The girls traveled beautifully and are adjusting every day to this freezing weather. If it wasn't for them I would probably stay in bed all day right now, they keep me healthy and strong!
> Neva looks fabulous, as do you. Lily was right at that or even a little smaller at 6 mos. She was charting between 3-3.5 lbs. I think her food and all the exercise...she is as strong and healthy as an ox helped her to mature around 4 lbs. it just came on very gradually after 6 mos. I think she finally stopped filling out around 1 1/2 years.


Hi Deb!! I'm doing ok, work is hell though. And I seen the pics on FB it looks absolutely amazing. I love Florida, the heat is great! How are the little ones doing with the change they must love the change of scenery bar the coldness. Oh thats awful sending you gentle hugs! I ended up in hospital 2 weeks ago with back pain that bad that I genuinely thought something was seriously wrong but surprisingly the doc knew about EDS which is rare to say the least! I am thinking about getting some splints for my fingers though my knuckles are just threatening daily to dislocate total nightmare. Thank you! I just over worry with her but she's in good portioned and is defiantly not a little dainty thing she jumps in head first in to everything, I hope she fills out a little more I always think she'll be very short she's like a little tiny lion I do though need to get her some thermals since the scottish winter is starting. If only I lived in Florida!!!


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

Great photo of the two of you!


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

SinisterKisses said:


> Great photo of the two of you!


Ah thank you! I plan on getting some photos of two of them today at some point, its my day off so I get some free time to myself woo!


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Wow, you both look great!! I just love watching these little ones as they grow and change. I can't believe Neeva's going to be 6 months already. The time just goes by so quick. I agree with Meoshia, each dog is different. From the time Carolina was born she was charting to be at 2 1/2lbs and that's about were she stated. Although she did her filling out more and put on her last couple ounces after a year old. As far as her height and length she seemed to stop growing in that manner by 10 months of age.


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

BasketMichele said:


> Wow, you both look great!! I just love watching these little ones as they grow and change. I can't believe Neeva's going to be 6 months already. The time just goes by so quick. I agree with Meoshia, each dog is different. From the time Carolina was born she was charting to be at 2 1/2lbs and that's about were she stated. Although she did her filling out more and put on her last couple ounces after a year old. As far as her height and length she seemed to stop growing in that manner by 10 months of age.


Thank you so much! I know its really flown in. How are you getting on deciding to add a 3rd or not? And I am still convinced that Carolina is a toy, she's so bloody cute and tiny I love her do you have any pics I can show my OH how small she really is? I think he thinks I'm having him on LOL! Neeva is very short I think she'll be very stocky once she matures but I love watching the LC's change so much through this period.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Cait93x said:


> Thank you hun! I think it looks like we have the same hairstyle lol! She really is my little princess. She's very short but she's perfectly proportioned she's kind of stopped going through the lanky stage and is filling out a bit, but she may be tiny but she's feisty as anything. Rules the whole house! I don't know if she'll hit that 4 pound mark, she's sitting at around 3 pounds like Ava at 6 months. She's got some character I find her hilarious she's constantly humping everything including Pablo! Where do you get Ava's jumpers? I need to grab a few for her but can't find many that'll fit!



You're welcome! Your makeup is always on point!
And yep, it's really just a wait and see on the growth thing. Neeva will def continue growing for the next little while, and as others have said that have chi's that were around 3 lbs at this age, most have matured around 3 1/2 to 4 lbs. I think you'll have the best idea when Neev's is like 8-9 months. If she's still under 3 1/2 then she'll likely stay that way. But if she's over that then she'll likely mature just under 4 or right at 4. I'm more interested in seeing how long her coat gets 😍😍I don't care how big or small she matures, ages still perfect to me.

I buy mostly online for Ava. If you're ever interested in brands that may fit let me know. Or Elaina. For affordable tiny clothes you should check out a thread Elaina posted recently for tiny things for sale.


----------



## pinkprincess (Dec 1, 2008)

She is so cute! And also, i have lupus and fibromyalgia too, interesting to hear of other people with chronic illness on here


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Aww that's a very pretty picture of you two!  I can't believe Neeva is already reaching 6 months old! As the others said, she'll most likely carry on growing a bit, but I guess it's just a matter of waiting and seeing what happens.


----------



## CookieKiKi (Jul 19, 2015)

Oh wow she's so tiny compared to my Cookie! I think my chi chi is about 6.5lbs and she just turned 5 months!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Aww there's ma girls! Missed you too, so pleased to see your back 
Neeva is looking stunning, and such a titch! Would love to see some photos of her next to Pablo. Millie stopped growing around 9 months, but slowed down growing at about 6 months.
Can't believe neevs is 6 months already, it's flown over! I remember when pabs was only a baby!


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

Does she have a little white foot? That is so cute! What a unique, sweet little dog. You look beautiful by the way!


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

That is a stunning photo of you both. Nibbler just stopped growing at 6mths, he hit 1.5kg and that was it. I was worried he may be sick but he turned 3 today so his health was fine, he's just tiny. Everyone has given you good advice.


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Cait93x said:


> Thank you so much! I know its really flown in. How are you getting on deciding to add a 3rd or not? And I am still convinced that Carolina is a toy, she's so bloody cute and tiny I love her do you have any pics I can show my OH how small she really is? I think he thinks I'm having him on LOL! Neeva is very short I think she'll be very stocky once she matures but I love watching the LC's change so much through this period.


I'm probably going to add a 3rd. I finally found Carolina's breeder and talked with her. She moved from Arizona to Massachusetts then back to Arizona all within a year, so I was having a hard time tracking her down. So my name is now on her list. I'm still looking in general, but I'm going to try and wait it out and see if any little girls come along with Carolina's breeder.

I'm gonna have to take a picture of Carolina next to something and post it for you for your partner to see. Pictures are so deceiving with size.


----------

